# bi-lite repair



## whizzerbug (Jan 24, 2020)

had a non working bi lite and some free time so I though I would attempt to change bulb, I took my dremel with cutoff wheel and cut a little more than half way around and tried to remove glass lens it was not only crimped but glued in place to make it water proof,so with a sharp exacto knife I carefully  separated the two,once separated I unsoldered the bulb, the silvering was ok and a NOS bulb was soldered inplace, now I put some black silicone on the surface where the lens sets and replaced lens, I resolded the the part I cutoff the best I could will need more soldering or some JB weld im not good at soldering as you can see but its solid and it now works perfect,i spent about 8 hours total on this. I will put it up 4 sale for $60 shipped if anyone is interested


----------

